# Amplificador monofónico completo y filtrado 24dB oct., allpass/lowpass



## juliangp (Jul 28, 2014)

Uno cuando necesita escuchar música en un ambiente ya sea interno o externo supone que solamente necesita un amplificador y parlante/s. Esto es basicamente cierto, pero si lo que desea es tener un buen sonido de alta fidelidad tiene 2 opciones basicas en este foro: 

-Que un miembro muy importante en el foro con gran conocimiento teórico y práctico en el tema de electrónica y electroacústica le recomiende que transductores y  amplificadores y electrónica extra comprar para tener un buen sonido.

-Leer, leer, reflexionar, acumular conocimientos, comprenderlos, aplicarlos y seguir leyendo. De esta manera se va a descubrir no solo se necesita un amplificador y parlantes para armar un sisema de audio de alta fidelidad, sino que la cosa se suele mas compleja.

  Personalmente defiendo la segunda opción, ya que acumular conocimientos y experiencias es muy entretenido y útil. Si se obtienen los resultados esperados en un proyecto basado en eso, la satisfacción de uno mismo será muy grande. En mi caso estoy realizando un amplificador basado en lo que adquirí leyendo del foro y quemando y construyendo amplificadores y otros proyectos de electrónica. La mayoría de los conocimientos los he adquirido de lecturas de posts de usuarios como Dr. Zoidberg, Cacho, Mnicolau, Fogonazo, Crimson, Dosmetros, El Rey Julien, Ratmayor, Ejagle; de paginas como Elliott Sound Products, PCP audio, DIY Audio, Foros de Electrónica y de los diferentes datasheets de integrados y transistores.
  En ese caso particular, lo que voy a aportar por decirlo de una manera es el diagrama completo de un amplificador incluyendo diagrama del amplificador en cuestión, circuitería de entrada con filtro Linkwitz Riley de 24dB/Oct. o pasa-todo, un vúmetro de ganancia variable, fuente para el amplificador y el resto de la circuitería, regulación de temperatra, protección de parlantes contra DC, retardo de encendido, apagado por falta de AC E indicador de clipping.
  Algunas cosas que voy a destacar son: acepto críticas constructivas y destructivas, es un proyecto personal a largo plazo (en ese momeno voy por el diseño del PCB), faltan dealles sobre los transformadores que mas tarde voy a subir.
  A continuación subo imágenes de cada parte del Amplificador:

*Amplificador de potencia:*







*Características:*

Potencia: 200w RMS sobre 8Ω
THD (distorsión armónica): 0.014% (1kHZ, 200w)
Ganancia en tensión: 80 (38.06dB)
Alimentación: 65+65VDC; 8Apeak.

*Circuitería de entrada:*






*Funcionamiento:* cada entrada L y R se "buferean" con 2 operacionales (IC10 e IC11) configurados en no inversores de ganancia 1 con un impedancia de entrada de 100KΩ, posteriormente estas señales se mezclan gracias a IC5 configurado en sumador inversor con ganancia 1. A partir de este punto la señal mezclada toma dos caminos:

1) Se dirige hasta un switch (SW1), esta configuración estará disponible en caso de querer conectar el amplificador a un baffle de rango completo.

2) Se filtra la señal con un crossover Linkwitz Riley de 24dB/Oct. low-pass. Para modificar la frecuencia de corte pueden descargar este programa brindado por Rod Elliot en su página oficial, basado en una fórmula maestra:

http://sound.whsites.net/software/esp-lr13.exe

  Como las etapas anteriormente descritas tienen como característica en común la ganancia 1 y la inversión de fase con respecto a la entrada, si la señal de entrada es muy baja no se podrá exitar al amplificador correctamente, por lo tanto, después del selector SW1, está el operacional IC9 configurado en inversor con una ganancia máxima de 2 (6,02dB) con un potenciómetro que será el máster de Volúmen.

*Características:*

Respuesta en frecuencia: 0HZ (dc) a XHZ (LOW-PASS); 0HZ (dc) a 3MHZ (ALLPASS)
THD: 0.018% (LOW-PASS); 0.012% (ALL-PASS)
Alimentación: 15+15VDC; 8,4-15mA.

*Vúmetro de ganancia variable*






*Funcionamiento:*El vúmetro de ganancia variable funciona detectando el nivel de señal de entrada y plasmándolo es uno o más leds por cada salida  de forma ascendente. Puede ser configurado en punto o en barra. Como ese proceso de realiza mediante la utilizacion de comparadores y la utilización de una fuente de corriente constante configurable, se debe configurar un voltaje de referencia de mínimo 1,25V mediante un regulador interno cuya carga determinará la corriente de salida (de entrada en este caso por ser npn´s de colector abierto). La corriente de la carga del regulador interno muliplicada por diez (X10) será aproximadamene la corriente que atraviese los leds. 
  Como la referencia de voltaje que he establecido es de 2V puse un operacional (IC2 en configuración no inversor) con ganancia 2 (6.02dB) para tener rango de ajuste del led de máxima amplitud de señal (pin 10 en el esquemático)  y  que concuerde con el pico del amplificador.
  Si por alguna razón se les ocurre modificar la tensión de referencia del regulador tengan en cuenta esta fórmula:

 Vref=1.25(1+R2/R1) + R2 X 80µA

Dejo a su criterio la corriente de los leds y considero innecesario cambiar los valores si no se va a utilizar otro amplificador.

*Características:*

Alimentación: 15VDC; 160mApeak

*Fuente para el amplificador y el resto de la circuitería*






*Funcionamiento:*

  Primero mediante un rectificador de onda completa, se obtiene una dc pulsante proveniente de T1, que posteriormente se convierte en una dc casi pura de 65+65VDC mediante la utilización de 2 condensadores electrolíticos de 10.000µF x 80v, 2 de poliéster de 1µf y 2 ceráminos de 100nF.Esta fente alimentará el amplificador, el detector de clipping y el µPC1237

  Segundo mediante un doblador de tensión conformado por D55,D56 y los 4 condensadores de 2200uf por 35V se obtiene un VDC de 24V aprox. que gracias a la utilización de los LM7815 y LM7915 como reguladores de alta corriente por la utilización de un transistor se obtienen 15+15VDC con suficiente corriente para alimentar el resto del circuito. Si se quiere calcular el valor de la resistencias R47 y R48 se debe utilizar la siguiene fórmula:

R47;R48=VbeQ/(Ireg-(IQ/HFEQ))

Donde:

VbeQ= caída de voltaje base-emisor del transistor utilizado (0.7V simple;1.4V darlington).
Ireg= corriente que va a suministrar el regulador.
IQ= corriente que va a suministrar el transistor.
HFEQ= ganancia del transistor. 

Tercero, mediante la utilización de un LM7812 simple se toma la salida del LM7815 anterior para generar 12V que van a alimentar al circito de regulación térmica.

*Regulación de temperatura*






*Funcionamiento:*

La regulación de temperatura del disipador del amplificador consta de 3 elementos principales: diodos, un operacional y un cooler. El funcionamiento del regulador de temperatura es simple, 3 diodos se encargan de acuar como sensores de temperatura, ya que al ser de silicio bajan 2mV por grado celsius, lo que permite setear la temperatura a la que el cooler encenderá mediante VR4. El transistor Q21 en este caso no se satrará completamente al encender el ventilador, sino que va a trabajar en su modo lineal y un estrecho rango de temperaura hasta saturarse y alcanzar la máxima velocidad del ventilador.

*Características:*

Alimentación: 12VDC; 300mA (según el cooler)
Temperatura de encendido: configurable

*Protección de parlantes contra DC, retardo de encendido, apagado por falta de AC*






*Funcionamiento:*

Mediante la utilización del circuito integrado µPC1237 se tiene un protector contra DC a la salida, un detector de falta de AC y un retardador de endendido. El circuito también incluye una protección contra corto-circio para proteger la salida del amplificador, pero por un tema de patentes aún no solucionado no se brinda mucha información en el datasheet del integrado sobre esta protección (específicamente el pin 1), y como el integrado tiene unos cuantos años de haber salido, no creo que se actualice.
  Así como está el circuito protege contra 2VDC de offset, está calibrado para trabajar con 15VAC y tiene un retardo de encendido de 1,5seg. (la utilización de esos 15VAC se debe a que el transformador principal T1 tiene 15+15VAC, con el mismo GND de la primera fuente)
  Las fórmulas para el cálculo de cada una de las protecciones son demasiado largas para detallarlas en este post y están claramente detalladas en el datasheet del µPC1237, por lo que obviaré la explicación. Lo que si voy a detallar es como calcular la resistencia de limitación de corriente del relé de salida, que se hace con la siguiente fórmula:

RRelé= (VDC-VRelé)/IRelé
Rpwr= (VDC-VRelé)²/RRelé

*Características:*

Alimentación: 65VDC; 6mA

*Detector de clipping*






*Funcionamiento:*

El funcionamiento del detector de clipping es básico. Cuando el voltaje de salida del amplificador "alcanza" a una de las ramas de alimentación, el led se enciende. Eso indica una consecutiva distorsión por clipeo del amplificador, lo que conduce a un sonido horrible, pero que en poca cantidad es casi imperceptible.

*Características:*

Alimentación: 65+65VDC; 27mA
Porcentaje de actuación: 90%

*Diagrama Completo*



*Modelo 3D Gabinete*



*Armado real del gabinete en madera*









PD: Disculpen  la mugre, es que el amplificador ha estado e uso, lo ue vieron en las fotos son T1, la primera fuente no reglada y el amplificador de 200w. Si alguno quiere dejo la simulación del amplificador en Multisim 12 y su pcb hecho en PCB Wizard. Les debo el resto del circito que está en progreso su PCB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2014)

Te recomiendo que probés como control de volumen al circuito inversor de la etapa de salida de *este tema*. Usa un pote lineal y la variación de volumen es lineal en dB.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 29, 2014)

Entonces al utilizar buffers de entrada soluciono un problema pero tengo más thd y ruido.... Entonces me recomendas sacar los de entrada y dejar el sumador solo, y a la salida implementar tu circuito?

Sería así la modificación?:


----------

